# Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

*Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Moins,

Was habt Ihr so für Erfahrungen mit einem 27 Zoll Monitor? Vorallem im Bereich Gaming, zB. wie seht Ihr die Vor- und Nachteile (Sitzabstand wäre bei mir 80-90 cm) beim shootern?

Ich liebäugle seit einger Zeit mit einem Wechseln von meinem 22 Zoll Asus VW-2222U (1680x1020) zu einem 
24 Zoll oder eben doch zu einem 27 Zoll.

Über Eure Meinungen würde ich mich freuen 

Gruss
Mosare


----------



## Sanger (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Tachchen
Also ein kumpel von mir hat einen 27" von Samsung und er ist vollkommen zufrieden.
Sitzen tut er nur ein klein bisschen weiter weg als vor seinem alten 19". (z.B BC2)
Also ich bin mir sicher das es sich lohnt, da die Preise für 27" Bildschirme ja auch nicht mehr wirklich hoch sind.


----------



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

danke sanger, andere meinungen bzw. erfahrungen?


----------



## richardvan (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Also ich besitze seit knapp 2 Jahren einen 26" Monitor mit 1920x1200 von Novita, hab damals ca. 350 Euro bezahlt. Von den Schaltgeschwindigkeiten sind aktuelle Modelle sicher nochmal besser, aber ich habe mit meinem auch keine Probleme, bin da wohl nicht so überempfindlich was Schlieren angeht.
Durch die 1920x1200 ist man halt immer auf eine starke Grafikkarte angewiesen, wobei gute und aktuelle Mainstreamkarten stets reichen. Hatte bis vor kurzem noch ne GTX260 und einen Q8200 und habe damit noch Black Ops auf 1920x1200 in High Quality bewältigt. Fürs Gamen finde ich die Bildschirmgröße top, gerade bei Egoshootern, weil der Monitor so fast den ganzen Sichtbereich abdeckt und so subjektiv das Mittendrin-Gefühl stark verbessert wird im Gegensatz zu 22 und 24 Zoill Diagonale.


----------



## mmayr (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Ich habe auch einen 26er mit 1920x1200. Möchte ihn nicht mehr missen! Wobei die Umstellung von meinem alten 19er schon hart war!


----------



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

@ richardvan,

an meinem system dürfte es ja nicht scheitern 

interessant deine meinung, dass du sagst, dass vorallem bei shooters sich die grosse bilddiagonale positiv bemerkbar macht, da einige mitgeteilt hatten (wobei ich nicht weiss,ob diese auch schon auf einem 27 zoll gezockt hatten), dass die grösse sich bei shooters eher als unübersichtlich entpuppen wird/könnte......demfall würdest du sagen, dass sich die grösser auch bei shooters auszahlt? in anderen genres, wie rollenspiele, strategie etc ist ein 27 zoll sowieso vorteilhaft


----------



## mosare (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

sonst noch andere erfahrungen?


----------



## falkboett (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Hallo,

ich schmeiß mal den Fujitsu SL Line SL27T-1 LED (Fujitsu SL Line SL27T-1 LED, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, 2x HDMI, Audio (S26361-K1369-V160) | Geizhals.at Deutschland) in den Raum. Ist seit zwei Tagen in meinem Besitz. Umstieg erfolgte von einem Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS, 23.6 Zoll. Bis jetzt so festgestellt:

- keine Pixelfehler,
- keine Geräusche,
- sehr gute Menüführung,
- Sensortasten sehr gut,
- guter Standfuß,
- in der Neigung ausreichend verstellbar,
- wunderschöne Farben und Kontrast.

Mein Sitzabstand beträgt 60 bis 70 cm. Ich kann bestätigen, dass man trotz der Größe die Übersichtlichkeit auf der Map (auch bei Ego-Shootern) behält. Folgende Games habe ich angetestet:

- Call of Duty World at War,
- Call of Duty Black Ops,
- Battlefield Bad Company 2.

MfG


----------



## mosare (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

werde mir jetzt voraussichtlich trotzdem den samsung SyncMaster BX2450 kaufen....hätte zwar gerne nen 27' gehabt, aber denke game(shooter)technisch hat man auf einem 24 zoll doch noch etwas mehr vorteile....schade eigentlich!


----------



## hwk (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*



mosare schrieb:


> werde mir jetzt voraussichtlich trotzdem den samsung SyncMaster BX2450 kaufen....hätte zwar gerne nen 27' gehabt, aber denke game(shooter)technisch hat man auf einem 24 zoll doch noch etwas mehr vorteile....schade eigentlich!



Warum nicht den Samsung P2770 FH soll ganz gut sein :x oder den 27" Monitor von Asus, der hat sogar LED Backlight^^ wobei das sicher kein must have is


----------



## falkboett (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

Hallo,

bekomme heute noch den BenQ XL2410T (120 Hz) zum Testen. Werde den mir auch mal anschauen, besonders interessieren mich, ob ich zw. 60 und 120 Hz einen Unterschied sehe.

MfG


----------



## mosare (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

naja wie gesagt, ich denke dass ein 27 zoll bei 70cm sitzabstand, insbesondere für shooters, einfach nicht unbedint sinnvoll ist, so dass man mit einem 24 zoll besser bedient ist..ich will ja nicht,dass meine k/d wegen dem 27 zoll plötzlich abrupt zusammenfällt ..ausserdem wüsste ich nicht, ob so ein grosser bildschirm auf diese kurze distanz auf dauer nicht auch schädlich für die augen sein kann?!


----------



## widder0815 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

was geileres als bei Shooter so ein LCD zu haben kann ich mir net vorstellen .
ich bin mittendrin , und sehe meine gegner bevor sie mich sehn , in jeder ecke ... (wer weiss mit was die anderen zocken in nord und süd Amerika vieleicht 19" hehe)


----------



## Pravasi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erfahrungen 27 Zoll Monitor bezüglich Gaming!*

70 cm halt ich für zu wenig!
Habe 110 und es dürften für mich nicht weniger sein.
Für Shooter geht es zwar ganz gut,aber es ist definitiv anstrengender als auf einen 24er,weil man doch schon aktiver das Gesamtbild scannen muss. Vor allem bei schnellen Multyplayer ist man schon mehr beschäftigt. Evtl.hat man aber aufgrund der grösseren Details auch wieder eine kleine Erleichterung.
Im Singleplayer ist das aber herrlich,genauso wie bei allen anderen Games. Definitiv mehr Spielspass wegen des Mittendrin-Gefühls.
Internet find ich auch besser,weil ich alles auf gross stelle und damit mehr entspanne.
Aber wie gesagt, bei 70 cm glaub ich da nicht an Spass...
Ich habe übrigens bei mir nochmal 40 cm dazubekommen,weil ich mir einen Tastaturauszug gebaut habe.


----------

